# Spreading manure on hay ground.



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

I have some cattle manure that I am thinking about spreading across some of my hay ground. Do you think I will have a problem with the straw and clumps of manure finding its way into the windrow next spring? I am using a Kuhn knight side slinger.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

It all depends on much it has rotted and burned down. We spread composted manure on alfalfa/grass hayland and it works very well. This is manure that has been piled for at least 2 years so it is almost like dirt. We also like to harrow it in the spring while still dormant to break up any lumps and help spread it around more. Have spread a little manure that was less than a year old and wasn't piled so not really rotted. Turned out ok and didn't notice any in the windrows after raking. All bedding goes through a bale processor so that helps chop it up and we try and keep the beaters on our spreaders in good shape to really tear it up. I think a lot depends on how well your spreader tears it up, if you harrow it, and how much moisture you get before 1st cutting. Moisture will help it break down faster out in the field.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Definitely how much precip you get to rot and soak it it in. We spread as much as possible on hay ground as hay utilizes nutrients much better than other crops imho. Not to mention it cuts way down on runoff etc. We use alot of long hay (feed refusals) for bedding in the winter. Spread with a box spreader which can have a uneven clumpy spread pattern with slurry or too big of loads. Usually quit spreading on hay ground around the end of March early April depends on how the winter was and if you can spread a light thin layer with good precip and warm temps a week or so it'll be broke down you wont even know you applied any except increase of yeild. Best time I've found in our area to apply manure is in the fall September-November


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

With the Knight, you will not have an issue. Just don't open the door much, travel slow and let the spreader do its job. Work with the wind and you can cover twice as much ground. If your getting clumps with a Knight slinger something is wrong. Which model do you have? If it's a single auger you could have bridging issues if it's really hard pen pack. If it is looser manure you can even spread between cuttings with out an issue if you go light.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

We did that all the time with our Knight spreaders on alfalfa/orchard grass mix. We had 2 of the big twin augers. As a fail safe, we did have a Feurst drag harrow that would tear up a distribute any clumps. We occasionally saw a big chunk fly out with fresh straw.


----------

